# Best Cleansing Conditioner



## mszJessica (May 3, 2012)

So I tried the Wen Cleansing conditioner in sweet almond mint and pomegrate although those are not for my type of hair (my hair's greasy and has slight dandruff) I've found natural ways to get rid of greasyness and dandruff but I also know cleansing conditioners are good as well. What's the best cleansing conditioner out there though?

Obviously I already know about Wen, but I also saw an ad online for Ren. Is there a difference in different cleansing conditioners?


----------



## Nismogirl (May 4, 2012)

*Ive never heard of REN! i'll have to look it up! How did you like WEN? I've been wanting to try it for so long! I have regular, straight hair. Its not greasy, nor dry. Pretty soft.*


----------



## mszJessica (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nismogirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Ive never heard of REN! i'll have to look it up! How did you like WEN? I've been wanting to try it for so long! I have regular, straight hair. Its not greasy, nor dry. Pretty soft.*


Well there are different wen for different hair, since mine is greasy i did not like the pomegrant and the sweet almond mint was okay i can only use it if im going to wash my hair the next day. i know there's other wen styles for greasy hair that i would like better


----------



## paulspnao (May 5, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]There is an efficient option for cleaning your hair and scalp while providing lightweight conditioning. [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] Hair Conditioner allows you to clean your hair without harsh Sulfates or drying detergents[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] and is able to remove all but the heaviest silicone and oils/waxes as well as removing most mineral deposits[/SIZE].


----------

